# Egg share and high grade dyskaryosis



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hiya all
Iv just Had my first smear and it's come back that I Have high grade dyskaryosis Iv done egg sharing before 3 years a go both successful but was wondering does any one no if this result will affect Whether I would be aloud to egg share again or not ? Xxx


----------

